# Peltier Cooler for Small Exo Terra



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

I found it had to keep temp lower than 82, so, I cobbled together parts to make an AC  Now it's a cool 78.....


----------



## Charizard (Oct 22, 2017)

Please show us how you did it. I need something like this myself.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes please I would love a how to I need this as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

Parts List:

Peltier cooler kit sizes vary - https://tinyurl.com/ya244zx5


Temp Controller - https://tinyurl.com/y9r8h3et

Power Supply - Link

1-1/4" acrylic tube Link

Wiring is straight forward (reds to reds, blacks to blacks) and the basic instruction for the controller aren't that bad to follow. 

Note: sensor that came with controller is short and junk. Go for this Link instead. 

Use a heat gun to soften the acrylic or regular PVC tube to form the shape to accept the small fan (cold side). While still soft press to get a tight fit.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

The first two links are not working...


----------



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

Odd?

Try this:

Peltier cooler kit sizes vary Link

Temp Controller Link


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for being so helpful man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

That's really sweet. I can think of all sorts of uses for a Peltier cooler.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

Update: I added duct work to recycle tank air to avoid humidity swings attributed to pumping room air in to the environment when to cooler is on.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Have you given any thought to selling these? What do you think it would cost to reproduce the one you have there? I don't have a problem with heat in my tanks (mostly due to running the house AC cooler than I would otherwise run it without frogs) but a lot of folks struggle with high temps in their dart tanks.

Mark


----------



## chuckfa (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Mark,

I probably have $35 dollars in materials and a couple of hours worth of time. I don't have any plan to sell these. But, I'd be glad to offer my experiences and suggestions to the DIYers in the group should they need more detailed explanations of how I made mine.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Good to know, Chuck. Thanks for sharing.


----------

